# My good fortune!!



## Hunter368 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would like to share this with all my friends I have made on this forum. My Wife is expecting our second child! She has just turned 4 months pregnant and doing well. I am blessed to have a great Wife and one healthy daughter already with another child on the way.

I will keep you all informed with any news as the pregnancy goes along.


Hunter368


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## davparlr (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2007)

an early congrats. Enjoy Dad, from an Opa ~


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks all you guys. Being a parent the first time was a learning experience which I loved, this time around I believe it will be even better.

Thanks again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations Hunter. I wish the best for you and your family.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats! It's interesting to see the subtle differences between the two children in their development. The second one will learn alot from the first child.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 2, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Congrats! It's interesting to see the subtle differences between the two children in their development. The second one will learn alot from the first child.



LOL yes it will be interesting to see. My Wife and I told my 3.5 daughter we are having a baby, she was very excited. But she only "wants" a girl, she saids boys stink, lol. She said she will share her tools and her Grandma with a little sister, but not with a brother. LOL Kids you have to love them. It shall be interesting.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, the sibling rivalry is interesting. No matter what they say, things will likely change once they realize that they are not going to get all the attention they want anymore. But they adjust. You just need to remind them that because someone else is now in the house, that doesn't mean you love the them any less.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 2, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Yes, the sibling rivalry is interesting. No matter what they say, things will likely change once they realize that they are not going to get all the attention they want anymore. But they adjust. You just need to remind them that because someone else is now in the house, that doesn't mean you love the them any less.



Thank you for the advice, right now my 3.5 old daughter is the princess of the house, I am sure there will be "some" problems when Mom and Dad spend time with her younger brother/sister.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey man, congratulations.... Nice to see the ol spermies still swim in a straight line... My best to ur wife...


----------



## Jared (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Clave (Mar 3, 2007)

That is good news, hope it all goes well. 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 3, 2007)

Way da go, dad!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats Hunter!


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you again guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2007)

Ur welcome... Just when u were about to get clear of the poopy diapers, the stench of rotting pudding pulls u back in...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Ur welcome... Just when u were about to get clear of the poopy diapers, the stench of rotting pudding pulls u back in...



I know I know. Sleeping threw the night, getting more than 3-4 sleep every day, etc etc.

Oh well that only last for the first year or so. LOL


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

Way to go Hunter. Children are the spice of life.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 5, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Way to go Hunter. Children are the spice of life.




Kids are wonderful.....but making kids is the spice of life!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

No. To practice making kids is the spice of life. Making kids is serious stuff.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 5, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Making kids is serious stuff.



True true and expensive. LOL


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats hunter!

when you think about it there's been quite a few member-related births on the site.........


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is my first look at my new child. We had this ultra sound done on Thursday. My Wife is about 4.75 months along. Baby is 9cm from top of its head to the bottom of it's bum.

Yes I am a proud Father.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 16, 2007)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2007)

That is a nice clear ultrasound! I love it when the babies cooperate for it.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 16, 2007)

I know very cool, Wife is doing fine also. Even thought this is my second child, I am still amazed about the cycle of life. It truely touches you no matter who you are when you see your own child growing. The gift of life, the gift of children. There is no greater gift to receive.


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 16, 2007)

evangilder said:


> That is a nice clear ultrasound! I love it when the babies cooperate for it.



It was funny watching it, the baby was just kicking away, moving it's arm. Amazing to see.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 16, 2007)

We have one of my daughter where we were looking at her back, she twisted her head around looking over her right shoulder as to say "what the hell are you looking at!


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 16, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We have one of my daughter where we were looking at her back, she twisted her head around looking over her right shoulder as to say "what the hell are you looking at!



 Very cute.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2007)

Awesome...


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Parmigiano (Mar 16, 2007)

but how could it happen?

... I thought that to be compliant with the Darwin laws of evolution, people who likes to spend time talking about old aircraft performances and heated discussions in forums like this should be sterile...   


Seriously, congrats Hunter!


----------



## Hunter368 (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL, perhaps we have slept on the couch a couple of times b/c of our time on forums is in the Wife's terms is "excessive".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I thought I would up date you all. My Wife is now 9 months pregnant and doing well. The baby is due end of August sometime. My Wife is even bigger then the first time LOL. I did happen to mention that to her......I got the dirty look.  

I will keep you informed.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2007)

Get some rest while you can!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 24, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Get some rest while you can!




   

I plan on it.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 24, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> My Wife is even bigger then the first time LOL. I did happen to mention that to her......I got the dirty look.
> 
> I will keep you informed.


You are one gutsy dude! Hope everthing goes well for all of you.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2007)

> ......I got the dirty look.



Get ready for that in the next month...A LOT!!! 

Hope all goes well and safe. Having had 3, I can sympathize with whats ahead for you. But there will be moments that make it all worth while. Hope your wife does fine and you don't spend too much time in hosp.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 25, 2007)

Hunter: In a way I envy you. My _youngest_ is 46, with two of her own,
and her two have one each. Yet again.... I donno if I could handle the
patter of tiny feet. I'm too set in my ways. Besides I like to sleep all night
and late on the weekends. Best of luck to you and the Mrs, tho.....

Charles


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 29, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hunter: In a way I envy you. My _youngest_ is 46, with two of her own,
> and her two have one each. Yet again.... I donno if I could handle the
> patter of tiny feet. I'm too set in my ways. Besides I like to sleep all night
> and late on the weekends. Best of luck to you and the Mrs, tho.....
> ...



Hey Charles you forgot the best part of being a grandfather or great grandfather! "Oh Momma, this one smells sort of stinky, take care of it will you?" Besides you can spoil 'em then hand them back over, right?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

Good luck Hunter! My best wishes for you and your wife.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well I have not been around here for about a week now b/c my wife finally gave birth to our child! Baby girl, 8 lbs 3oz and healthy. Mom and daughter are recovering and talking it easy at home.  

So I now live in a house with three females (two daughters and wife)!!!! God help me in about 10 years.


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

WHOO HOO!! Congrats Hunter!! Thats AWESOME!! and I feel ya..I'm in a house with 3 guys..ages 41, 7 and 5..I'm thinking I need SOMETHING with a wee bit of estrogen to help me balance out.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 17, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> WHOO HOO!! Congrats Hunter!! Thats AWESOME!! and I feel ya..I'm in a house with 3 guys..ages 41, 7 and 5..I'm thinking I need SOMETHING with a wee bit of estrogen to help me balance out.



The worst part of it all is going to be bathroom, shower, phone................and omg I have to get the kids ready in the AM for school. So getting 2 young girls up and dressed for the is going to kill me I think. My 4 year old already is telling her clothes are boring, ugly, not fancy enough, etc etc. God help me!!! when there is two of them to dress.

Also with 2 daughters and a wife I am pretty much going to have at least one female mad at me at all times. Ohhhhhhhh my head hurts already...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the time to call out for our Minister of Whoopass! No, wait, that'll give you four girls to fight.....

My very best to you all Hunter, congrats and all that!


----------



## Becca (Sep 17, 2007)

LMAO!!! Lucky.. 

and Hunter..but thats also 3 gals to LOVE all over Daddy...not too shabby!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2007)

Big time Congrats Hunter!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Hunter!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 17, 2007)

My congrats also, Hunter...... 

Charles


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats brother! Give my best wishes to the wife.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 17, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Congrats brother! Give my best wishes to the wife.



It was a c section so she is sore as hell.


Thanks


----------



## Marcel (Sep 17, 2007)

Great news, Hunter, congratulations!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Having too is way more than twice the work, believe me, I know.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 17, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Congrats! Having too is way more than twice the work, believe me, I know.



   I know I know, at least I will always have two fashion police telling me if I ever start dressing like an old man.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 18, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> LMAO!!! Lucky..
> 
> and Hunter..but thats also 3 gals to LOVE all over Daddy...not too shabby!



I got to agree with the Lady on this one. But also let me suggest something else. Go get neutered because you only have two knees and these two little gals have those seats reserved.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cheers, Hunter. Sorry I'm late. May the road rise up to meet you, my friend.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations!

oh and sorry about the c section. My mom had to have several, and that was the worst part of the pregnancy for everyone.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 19, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Well I have not been around here for about a week now b/c my wife finally gave birth to our child! Baby girl, 8 lbs 3oz and healthy. Mom and daughter are recovering and talking it easy at home.
> 
> So I now live in a house with three females (two daughters and wife)!!!! God help me in about 10 years.



Congrats hunter!


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. Last night was the best night sleep mom and I had in about 1.5 weeks. Feels good to get some real sleep again.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats Hunter! BTW my wife and I are having our 2nd in May!!!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 19, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Congrats Hunter! BTW my wife and I are having our 2nd in May!!!



Don't tase me bro! Congrats. God Bless the pregnancy - Got names yet?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Jett Robert for the boy, Eva Jean for the girl...


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 20, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Congrats Hunter! BTW my wife and I are having our 2nd in May!!!




Thanks and congrats to you also.


----------

